# Do you have any experience with Bahco ergo Handsaw System



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This morning I was wasting my time, looking around on Amazon for a tenon/carcass saw. 
I found this Bahco ergo Handsaw System. 
It looks interesting as I think that the handle would be very comfortable, if not pretty and Snap On is a good brand , even if in general way too expensive for me 
(yes, I am cheap, I admit it):

http://www.snaponindustrialbrands.com/cat-20-1-265/ergo_Handsaw_System.htm


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

>> if not pretty and Snap On is a good brand <<

FWIW - It's not a SnapOn tool. It's a Bahco that is sold by SnapOn and many others. Just Google Bahco and you find other sellers. Not terribly expensive at $30 for the handle and $15 for the blades.

pete


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Pete, where did you find these prices? 
Everything I find is more expensive.
Thanks

"-"Man is so made that he can only find relaxation from one kind of labor by taking up another." -Anatole France" 
Very true,this is my case


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 5, 2015)

Thought I would resurrect this thread instead of start a new one. Does anyone have any input on Bahco handsaws? I was thinking about buying this one with an order of some Bahco saw files and a cabinet scraper. I don't have a panel saw and don't have much use for one but it would be nice to have to make the occasional crosscut without getting out the power tools. I assume the teeth are hardened and can't be sharpened?

http://aboloxtools.com/cutting-tools/hand-saws/bahco-np-22-u7-8-hp-prize-cut-handsaw-cut-universal-22/


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

No idea (sorry) on the current quality of the product line although they have been one of the better ones.
Looking over your link I spotted something else, they actually make a musical saw (#296) Thought that was a lost "art"


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You have a good eye Glen.
Musical saws are not dead. 
When I was a kid in Paris France, we had in the streets blind meme playing music to make some money. 
Generally it would be 2 or 3 accordions and one musical saw. 
Musical saws are wonderful.

How musical saws "work" ( sorry in French):






Musical saws at "work"


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bert, that's a great share ! I remember seeing some of the artists on the Ed Sullivan show, probably about the same time you were seeing the live performances ;-)


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 5, 2015)

Those musical saws are pretty cool. They also list a "timber saw" that looks pretty cool with its rought teeth but I have no use for it. 
It looks like most of their saws with the exception of the Japanese style pull saws are made in Sweden and not China like the equivalent hardened tooth saws from other manufacturers.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Glen,
I think that you would be interested in the Thérémin also:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Thought I would resurrect this thread instead of start a new one. Does anyone have any input on Bahco handsaws? I was thinking about buying this one with an order of some Bahco saw files and a cabinet scraper. I don t have a panel saw and don t have much use for one but it would be nice to have to make the occasional crosscut without getting out the power tools. I assume the teeth are hardened and can t be sharpened?
> 
> http://aboloxtools.com/cutting-tools/hand-saws/bahco-np-22-u7-8-hp-prize-cut-handsaw-cut-universal-22/
> 
> - TheLorax


Those are induction hardened teeth so you won't be able to sharpen them. They do work well and stay sharp for quite a while so it wouldn't be a bad saw to have. Those Bahco saw files are good though, so if you have a vintage saw you can use them to sharpen it instead of throwing away one that can't be sharpened. The steel on saws is good for making scrapers so you can do that too instead of throwing away the ones that can't be sharpened.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Those are induction hardened teeth so you won't be able to sharpen them. They do work well and stay sharp for quite a while so it wouldn't be a bad saw to have. Those Bahco saw files are good though, so if you have a vintage saw you can use them to sharpen it instead of throwing away one that can't be sharpened. The steel on saws is good for making scrapers so you can do that too instead of throwing away the ones that can't be sharpened."

or grind the teeth and make a musical saw!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Fun stuff Bert unfortunately my French has become less and less over the years ..


----------

